# Photoshop Won't Run



## robokira (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey all, recently my computer crashed. I don't know why - first, Wordpad of all things froze, and wouldn't exit, even when I used Ctrl+Alt+Del's Task Manager. Then, my computer wouldn't respond - it wouldn't shut down, restart, or anything. After waiting a while, I was forced to hold down the power button to turn it off. After waiting a few hours and turning it on again, Windows XP loaded - very, very slowly. It's been a day since, and Windows loads normally and as fast as it used to, but Photoshop 7.0 won't open!

My computer is...

Shuttle I 8600B
Windows XP professional
Intel Pentium 4 3.40GHz
3.42GHz, 1.00GB of RAM

(I just copied that from My Computer properties.)

When I click on Photoshop, my mouse switches to the hourglass, but then nothing happens. The start-up loading screen doesn't open - nothing. I opened Task Manager and watched the processes while I clicked on Photoshop, and I see that Photoshop.exe DOES open briefly (using 10,000K of... whtaever), but then closes about a second later.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling. I even tried installing Photoshop CS2 from a friend, and even though that installed without a hitch, the exact same thing happens when I click on it to open the program. (Which is to say, nothing happens. Photoshop.exe runs for a second or two and closes.) Neither Photoshop 7 nor CS2 will open using "Run." (Nothing happens when I hit 'OK.')

I even tried restoring my computer to a date before the crash happened, and still nothing. However, Adobe ImageReady CS2 that came with Photoshop CS2 opens. :/ And so does Adobe ImageReady 7.0.

I also ran a check for viruses using AVG, and nothing came up.

Anyone have any idea of what's going on?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Try deleting the preferences file:
&#8226; To delete and re-create the preferences files, start Photoshop or ImageReady and, as it starts, hold down Control+Alt+Shift (Windows) or Command+Option+Shift (Mac OS), and then click Yes to the prompt "Delete the Adobe Photoshop Settings file?" or "Delete the Adobe ImageReady Settings file?" SOURCE: Adobe "techdocs/312917.html."


----------



## robokira (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Hughv, when I was researching this problem, I saw that was a possible solution - but I think you're supposed to press that when the loader comes up? The loader doesn't even start for me. When I press Ctrl+Shift+Alt, no prompt comes up, and Photoshop doesn't open.

(Also, ImageReady works for me! It's just Photoshop that won't open.)

However, I tried opening Photoshop last night, and it did work - but I tried opening it today, and the same problem came up. Nothing happens.

Is there some other way to locate and delete the preference files?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes. It's at C:\Documents and Settings\Your Name\Application Data\Adobe\Photoshop\7.0\Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Settings
Delete Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Prefs.psp
It will be re-created when you open Photoshop.


----------



## robokira (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for you replies. I located the file and deleted it, and tried to open Photoshop again, but still nothing happened. Task Manager shows the Photoshop.exe opening and running for about 2 seconds, and then it closes. I don't get the load screen or anything.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

In Image Ready there's an icon that switches you to PS.
What happens when you click that?
Also, see this troubleshooting page:
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=325095&sliceId=2
Look in Event viewer for any related errors.


----------



## robokira (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, this is a hard case.  I looked in the Event Viewer, and no errors on the day of the crash when Photoshop stopped working.

I also tried doing mostly everything in the beginner/intermediate sections of the troubleshooting page you linked me, except the Adobe Photoshop 7.0.1 update said it couldn't install because it couldn't find Photoshop.exe in the folder, even though it IS in there.

I also couldn't install the PostScript printer they suggested, but I kind of doubt that would have worked anyway.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I looked around a little, and the preferences thing is the usual suggestion.
So:
Will PS open in Safe mode? If so, maybe you have a virus/trojan.
The OS may be corrupt. Try another restore point or a repair install. (This is my choice)
Right-click an image file, select "Open With", select PS.
Let me know.


----------

